# thaddius' Console Classic 2012 Edition: Round 7



## thaddius (Feb 28, 2012)

And Nintendo mops the floor with Sega once again! The Nintendo Game Boy Color, even though it was a very minor leap in technology from the original, took a commanding lead over EVERYONE. Oddly enough NO ONE voted for the Game.com or the Wonderswan. The surprise there was that someone did actually vote for the Virtual Boy. For more information, see the last topic here.


Before we get into the vote, lets have a quick recap of the rules, shall we?




Spoiler



Each week, video game history will be put to the test to see which console or handheld is the greatest. There can only be one!





Spoiler



Vote for your favourite and follow it through to the end as we try to determine GBATemp's favourite console/handheld!

Consoles and handhelds will face off in brackets comprised of their generation. Because there can only be one, in the event of a tie I will cast a tie-breaking vote. Once a winner has been declared for each generation, the console winners and the handheld winners will face off in individual brackets. Once an ultimate console and ultimate handheld have been chosen, they will face off against each other to see who is the greatest!

For a concrete example of the brackets, see the image at the bottom of this post.



So... what now? Well last we saw the consoles, Nintendo was still the head honcho, although Sega was able to take a sizeable chunk of the console market this time around. Will Nintendo remain number 1 forever? Hindsight might have something to say about that!

This week we examine the Fifth Generation of Consoles. Last gen we saw the brief rise and total failure of CD gaming. The lesson people should have learned is that no one wants to have interactive movies as video games. The general trend this gen was the release of 32-bit consoles and a sudden leap to 64 bit technology! And a few more companies learn their lesson in trying to enter the video game industry unprepared!

Let's meet the competitors.

*This Week's Challengers Are:*


*The Commodore Amiga CD32*
*




*
Some Americans may have never even heard of this thing. When it was being launched, it made it to Canada successfully, but an injunction was placed on it in the States as it violated a patent. So... mostly Europeans remember this one.

It was released in 1993 and is considered the first 32-bit CD-ROM system (keeping in mind that the Genesis/Mega Drive had separate CD-ROM and 32-bit add-ons). Much like the Phillips CDi before it, the Amiga CD32 was intended to be a multimedia system that played V(ideo)CDs, audio CDs as well as video games. Not a ton of games were released for the system though, and a bunch of them were interactive movies or ports of older games.

Commodore filed for bankruptcy in 1994, very soon after the CD32's late '93 release, and it was discontinued soon after. To put things in perspective, that was a quicker failure than the Virtual Boy.


*The Panasonic/Sanyo/Goldstar 3DO Interactive Multiplayer*
*



*
The 3DO Interactive Multiplayer was released in 1993 by Panasonic, and the hardware was eventually picked up by Sanyo and Goldstar in 1994. It launched in North America for $699.95 US.

The 3DO had an up-hill battle form the start. Not only was the launch price so huge, it was competing against the SNES and Mega Drive/Genesis at the time. By '93 the market was saturated with 'multimedia consoles' like the 3DO, with the CDi, Sega CD, Amiga CD32, Turbo GraFX CD, etc. Most games for the system were available on other, cheaper, systems, and it's exclusives were terrible (reminiscent of the CDi).

My favourite part about this console is that there was only one controller port on some models, but to get around that, one could daisy chain the controllers to one another, as there was a controller port on the controller, meaning that you could theoretically have as many players as you wanted.

The system was discontinued in 1996, sold approximately 2 million units, and it's best selling game was the non-pack-in, Return Fire.

*The Atari Jaguar*
*



*
Ah, the Atari Jaguar. It is most well known for being marketed as a 64-bit system, although that is contested. This beast of a console was released in 1993 with a retail price of $249.99 US.

Much like the CDi, 3DO, and the CD32, Atari was facing a saturated market. Atari was hoping on banking on the name Atari being synonymous with fun, but the kids playing games at the time were a lot more familiar with Nintendo and Sega.

The system was notoriously difficult to program for, and as a result there were very few third party titles. The system was also panned for it's ridiculous controller which, despite having a Genesis-like control scheme, had an unexplained number pad on the bottom of the controller.

The Jaguar ultimately failed and it's assets were sold to Hasbro, who eventually released them to the public, making room for homebrew. In the UK the Jaguar apparently stayed on shelves till as late as 2007, but was sold as a budget console by that time as everyone was just trying to slowly liquidate their stock. The console sold less than 250,000 units.

This was the last entry into the console wars by Atari as they exited the hardware business as sold off it's assets to other companies. The company currently known as Atari is really a French developer named Infogames that bought the rights to the name some time ago.

*The Sega Saturn*
*



*
This console had my favourite launch ever. After hyping up a release date known as "Saturnday" (Sept 2nd, 1995) at E3 in May of that year the president of Sega's North American division, Tom Kalinske, announced that Saturnday was a ruse and that the system was ALREADY IN STORES. Kalinske's idea was probably that people would be really excited that they could get the anticipated system then and there, but instead the public was outraged. Not only that, but only select retailers had the stock early, while others felt that they were left out of the loop, and those stores started only stocking their competitors.

At the time Sega had just released their 32X for the Genesis/Mega Drive and were talking about releasing a 'Neptune' console that would integrate the Genesis, Sega CD and 32X into one system. Even though this is a common practise (see NES2, SNES2, PSOne, PS2 Slim, DS Lite, etc, etc.) some felt that they were saturating their own market.

The Sega Saturn mainly competed with Nintendo and Sony throughout the fifth generation, and only really made an impact in Japan where it had a really aggressive ad campaign with a Judo master who carried a Saturn round on his back. While the system had some great games for it, and was quite a piece of hardware, ultimately the console was more or less a failure in North America and Europe, and it lost the company millions. Kalinske stepped down as president of Sega North America and the company geared up for their next console.

The Sega Saturn sold 9.5 million units and it's best selling game was Virtua Fighter 2.


*The Sony PlayStation*
*



*
After a failed contract with Nintendo for a CD add-on for the SNES, Sony went back to the drawing board and decided to beef up the system a bit. In 1994 (Japan) and 1995 (everywhere else)  they released the Sony PlayStation for $299 US. As stated earlier, the PlayStation's main competition at first was the Sega Saturn, but as the console failed more and more, and with the release of the Nintendo 64, the Saturn was driven underground and the PlayStation was able to flourish.

Boasting a 32-bit processor, CD medium and the ever important Full Motion Video (FMV) technology, the PlayStation had third parties flock to it. A major hit against Nintendo on the matter was Square's (now SquareEnix) decision to develop their seventh Final Fantasy game on the system in favour of Sony's cheap, large CD medium, compared to Nintendo's expensive and small cartridge medium. This is considered to be a huge hit to Nintendo as up until that point Square had almost exclusively worked on Nintendo platforms.

The Sony PlayStation continued to have stellar releases for the console, including two of my favourite games ever: Silent Hill and Metal Gear Solid. Somehow it managed to completely avoid the 'interactive movie' genre altogether. I'm not sure if that's because by that time developers had figured out that it was not the way to go, or if Sony did what they could to stop it.

The platform did so well, actually, that it did what was once considered to be impossible: it dethroned Nintendo. The Sony PlayStation sold a reported 102.49 million units, and it's best selling game was Gran Turismo.


*The Nintendo 64*
*



*
After reeling from the commercial failure of the Virtual Boy, Nintendo tried to put all of that behind them and released the Nintendo 64 in 1996 and sold for $199 US.

While the 64 was a technologically impressive system (boasting an actual 64-bit processor), some things that held it back were: the failure that was the Virtual Boy (causing people to lose faith in the company), the 64's late release (the Saturn and PlayStation had almost a year on them), the medium used (cartridges were considered a thing of the past by most companies at the time), and it was apparently difficult to program for. All of these factors led to the Sony PlayStation selling more consoles this generation.

This generation would solidify Nintendo consoles as 'kiddy' and being chock full of first party titles and not much else.

During this time though, Nintendo continued to release some of the best games they've ever made. This console brought us Super Mario 64 and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask.

In the end, the Nintendo 64 sold an estimated 32.9 million units, and it's best selling game was the launch title Super Mario 64.


*Housekeeping!!*

So there you have it, folks. The Fifth Generation of consoles is a messy one. But who will win out? Will nostalgia get the better of us and let Nintendo get away with this one? Or will they finally be unseated as the king of systems? You decide! By voting NOW!

The current brackets are as follows:




Who will win? It could be you!*

*Note: It can't be you.

EDIT: The poll is now closed. I'll be posting the results soon.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid
Final Fantasy VII
Crash Bandicoot
Crash Team Racing
Castlevania: SOTN
Spyro the Dragon
Tekken 3

The Playstation wins this for me. A fantastic console.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 28, 2012)

Definitely PS1
I loved that piece of junk.


----------



## Wiip™ (Feb 28, 2012)

Too bad I can't vote for N64 and the PS1, 
Really tied, but my vote goes to PlayStation.


----------



## thaddius (Feb 28, 2012)

The Sony PlayStation didn't even appear on my radar, which may have been because I had a subscription to Nintendo Power from '94 to '96.

I worked all summer of '97 to save up enough money to buy a 64, and when I finally had the money my parents bought me the damn thing... I was a little annoyed, but in the end I had $200 _and_ a 64, so who cares, right?

I now own a Panasonic 3DO, Saturn, PlayStation and a 64, and I can tell you that the 64 still wins in my mind. As I stated above, Silent Hill and Metal Gear Solid are among my favourite games ever, but there are too many great games on 64 to give it to anyone else.

As for the Saturn, I never understood why people always talk about how great Nights Into Dreams is. I can't stand that game.

And the 3DO is just terrible.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2012)

The N64 was my first home console, but I can't deny that Sony just had the better console. For their first attempt at beating the reigning champion, Sony really knocked it out of the park; that trend only continued with the PS2.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 29, 2012)

Playstation was an import powerhouse, it's where I found out about my favorite anime series before it was even was an anime.

I got my father to mod that sucker and it turned out to heaven on Earth.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 1, 2012)

It's ok guys. I'm sure all the Nintendo fans will sweep the poll soon.... right guys? ... right?


----------



## emigre (Mar 1, 2012)

thaddius said:


> It's ok guys. I'm sure all the Nintendo fans will sweep the poll soon.... right guys? ... right?



I will be slightly amazed if the N64 doesn't win.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 1, 2012)

N64, one of the reasons being a game known as Mystical Ninja 2 starring Goemon/Goemon's Great Adventure.
(I've had that game's music stuck in my head since what seems like forever) (seriously that game had some of the best video game soundtracks I've heard, please give it a listen, there's 70 songs in that game, wow.)

Other reasons are mostly first/second party titles you already know so I'll bring up some of the slightly more underrated games.
F-Zero, Wave race 64, 1080 snowboarding, Pokémon Snap, Banjo-kazooie, Banjo-tooie, Golden Eye, DK 64, Pilot Wings, Diddy Kong racing.

Though the PSX had the best third party support by far with games like Castlevania: SoTN (best out of the metroidvania styled games), Street Fighter, Parappa the Rapper and of course FF.
Then there's games like Spyro and Crash Bandicoot.

It all comes down to preference because both systems have plenty of games to offer.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 1, 2012)

God damn. the N64+PSX days were amazing. Final Fantasy VII, Xenogears, Persona, Persona 2, Chrono Trigger remake with cutscenes, Chrono Cross, Super Mario 64, Space Station: Silicon Valley, Pokemon Stadium, Mario Kart 64 (which I loved SO much more than Super MK), Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask... dude, this generation was leaps and bounds into the future with 3D gaming being put on the map and changing gaming history forever. I am so glad I got to live through the times...

I just bought some N64 games yesterday, perhaps I'll go play them now. =D

EDIT: My vote went to N64, but PSX had some amazing games too. It really was a close call.


----------



## emigre (Mar 1, 2012)

Schlupi said:


> Chrono Trigger remake with cutscenes,



So an enhanced port?


----------



## Necron (Mar 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> Metal Gear Solid
> Final Fantasy VII
> Crash Bandicoot
> Crash Team Racing
> ...


Add to that Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Valkyrie Profile, and a lot more.
My vote goes to the PS1.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > Chrono Trigger remake with cutscenes,
> ...



Essentially. It kinda sucked, since the disc had noticeably long loading times relative to SNES... but the cutscenes we so epic, and the game came with FInal Fantasy IV I believe. Awww man, I remember when Anthology came out. Man.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 1, 2012)

Chrono Trigger DS is the best version, imho.

Also... the N64 is catching up! Woo!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 1, 2012)

I really wanna plaz Chrono Trigger again now 



thaddius said:


> Also... the N64 is catching up! Woo!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 2, 2012)

N64 deffo.

PS1 has a few good games but the N64 wins.
Besides I kind of like the N64 controller.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 2, 2012)

Hoho! The plot thickens! They're tied! And I get to cast tie breaking votes! * maniacal laughter*


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 2, 2012)

Not tied anymore. Almost missed out on this gen.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 2, 2012)

n64 is winning... it seems like my prediction is going to fail

the ps1 has the best library of games (BY FAAAAAR) but on the console itself... I hated it, the design was ugly, the loading times awful!! and even to this day I think the DPad on the playstation controller as a total abomination

like the ps2, it surely a must own for any gamer (especially if you are into RPG like me). there are some classic games on it that you cant miss!
but on anything else... it just suck

my vote goes the n64 for being the first console that implemented 3D gaming with quality and in a non cheap ass way (pre rendered backgrounds)
I was used to play Sonic and Silpheed on my Sega CD... but when I saw Super Mario 64 and Ocarina Of Time my 10 year old mind was blow away 

btw... no love for the saturn? 

comodore amiga cd32!! I never heard of that thing! the avgn should review it one day


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> my vote goes the n64 for being the first console that implemented 3D gaming with quality and in a non cheap ass way (pre rendered backgrounds)


*cough* Sega Saturn *cough* You mention it yourself and you don't give it credit lol.

My vote goes for the PlayStation - say what you will, but it completely obliterated the competition. Despite being a tad weaker then the N64, it was simply easier to develop for (to the point that a Homebrew Development edition was released, called Net Yaroze) and the CD medium used was both bigger and more affordable, effectively cutting down the prices of games.

That, and the controller are both good reasons to vote for it, especially when you think of the later DualShock. Sure, the N64 INTRODUCED the analog stick to the world, but Sony took this newborn idea and re-defined it into a *masterpiece*. In those days, there wasn't a controller better then the DualShock and the design was copied time and time again. (Too bad they stopped developing the controller nowadays, it's like the time has stopped for them). Sorry Nintendo boys and girls, but... humans have two hands. A controller should have two "grips". I'm oblivious as to why Nintendo sort of "missed" that simple fact when designing the N64's controller lol. Batarang-Mode Engaged! 

Don't get me wrong - I do like the N64 and the console does have alot of timeless hit titles but... Sony just offerend more for less, and to me, their console is the winner of that generation, hands-down.


----------



## emigre (Mar 2, 2012)

I actually had Net Yaroze, I don't know how i got my hands on it. My eight year old head just couldn't get my head around it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> I actually had Net Yaroze, I don't know how i got my hands on it. My eight year old head just couldn't get my head around it.


By *had* you are implying that... it is no longer among us...?  *wants to buy one badly in the future*


----------



## emigre (Mar 2, 2012)

It's dead, long dead. Or to be more precise I somehow lost like how I lost my Master System and Gameboy Colour.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> It's dead, long dead. Or to be more precise I somehow lost like how I lost my Master System and Gameboy Colour.


*gasps loudly, then chokes on the air for a while while holding his chest*

That... sounded painful. God bless its soul...


----------



## thaddius (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > my vote goes the n64 for being the first console that implemented 3D gaming with quality and in a non cheap ass way (pre rendered backgrounds)
> ...





Foxi4 said:


> That, and the controller are both good reasons to vote for it, especially when you think of the later DualShock. Sure, the N64 INTRODUCED the analog stick to the world, but Sony took this newborn idea and re-defined it into a *masterpiece*.



I know I'm just causing shit but... double standard?


			
				Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Either you give the crown to the guys who came up with the idea or to the ones who perfected it - make up your mind.




I'm just joshing. I don't care. And what's a minor disagreement between two best buds?

Nintendo 64 still winning! Weird. I honestly expected the PS1 to take this round. 3 DAYS REMAIN!


----------



## emigre (Mar 2, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Nintendo 64 still winning! Weird. I honestly expected the PS1 to take this round. 3 DAYS REMAIN!



This is GBAtemp...


----------



## Smuff (Mar 2, 2012)

[yt]http://youtu.be/MoYyztfOc-0[/yt]

"Fly, Plaything, fly"

Sega Saturn forever


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 2, 2012)

> I know I'm just causing shit but... double standard?


Why I'd never! The first part is merely correcting him on who managed to output 3D graphics in a fashion that didn't make the viewer puke, the second is a choice between two controllers based on the comfort and functionality they provide. No double standards.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 2, 2012)

S'all good! 

It really was a joke. Nice debating with you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> PS1 has a few good games but the N64 wins.
> Besides I kind of like the N64 controller.



"A few good games"? Lolkay.

This isn't even matter of "quantity over quality", this is "quantity and quality". I mean the N64 had some fantastic games but the PSX had not only better games, but more of them.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> > I know I'm just causing shit but... double standard?
> 
> 
> Why I'd never! The first part is merely correcting him on who managed to output 3D graphics in a fashion that didn't make the viewer puke, the second is a choice between two controllers based on the comfort and functionality they provide. No double standards.





Foxi4 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > my vote goes the n64 for being the first console that implemented 3D gaming with quality and in a non cheap ass way (pre rendered backgrounds)
> ...


hehe I love the Saturn but it let’s face it... it wasn’t a big success 
And indeed... it had some 3D capabilities. Here is a good article that talks about it

But I wasn’t talking only about graphics, I was talking about gameplay... the n64 perfected gameplay in 3D environments with Zelda. The Z targeting is still used to this day by almost every game in a way or another.
It wasn’t very clear when I mentioned pre-rendered backgrounds. I was talking about how you move and interact with the environments... not how pretty they look.

For me this generation was a mixbag caught in the transition between the old and the new. They really got to push the hardware to the limits in order to accomplish 3D... and lots of games suffered because of that. Take for example FFVII and FFVI.... sure VII is an amazing game and was a breakthrough for his time... but VI feels more polished, at least to me.

But I guess that is the charm of this gen


----------



## thaddius (Mar 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I mean the N64 had some fantastic games but the PSX had [...] better games


I could see people debating that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

thaddius said:


> I could see people debating that.



Literally the only area the N64 has better games in is FPS games.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 2, 2012)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Sega Saturn forever


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > PS1 has a few good games but the N64 wins.
> ...



Why are you constantly stating your opinions as facts?
Seriously, basically what you are saying is that the PSX had not only better games, but more of them... Wait, that's exactly what you said.
It's not like people are wrong by saying that they love the N64 more than the PSX.
Quality and quantity, what? Just because you didn't like, presumably the majority of the good titles on the N64 doesn't mean that they had worse quality than PSX games, quality being judged by how much entertainment you get out of a game.

N64 games were different and obviously didn't satisfy your gaming tastes, I think we all get that by now and there's nothing wrong with that.
Just as there's nothing wrong with DinohScene humbly saying that he liked the N64 more than the PSX. Saying that the PSX had a few games he obviously counts games that he considered enjoyable.

So please Guild, please, don't attack people at random just because your mind can't comprehend the possibility of someone thinking differently than you.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 2, 2012)

PS1 for me. Especially after playing some of those gems on the PSP, wonderful experience.


----------



## elgarta (Mar 3, 2012)

Definately the PSX. The N64 was alright in it's own way, and there were a few titles that had me playing for a while (Mario 64, Mario Kart 64, Mario Party, Zelda: OOT) but the thing that really got me siding with the PSX was the fact that it was an RPG powerhouse over here. After getting reeled into the genre with Terranigma & Secret of Mana, I always felt that the lack of good RPGS (Not looking at you Quest 64!) had me steering away from it.

Plus the 3D platformers on the PSX just seemed more fun for their time. Good old Croc, Spyro and Crash Bandicoot had to be some of my faves!


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > I could see people debating that.
> ...


Which is hilarious since it only had one analog stick.
In fact the PS1 is lacking in a lot of genres. It only really stood out with it's RPGs.

But frankly your tone is really putting me off, Guild. You're arguing over other people's opinions as if they are a personal insult against you and you must set them straight with the righteous truth.

In my opinion this is really a close choice between the N64 and the PS1. There is nothing objective about this.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > PS1 has a few good games but the N64 wins.
> ...


Name these "better games" for us please.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> Which is hilarious since it only had one analog stick.
> In fact the PS1 is lacking in a lot of genres. It only really stood out with it's RPGs.
> 
> But frankly your tone is really putting me off, Guild. You're arguing over other people's opinions as if they are a personal insult against you and you must set them straight with the righteous truth.
> ...


It isn't hard to see his "point" though. 2,418 games of the PlayStation verus 387 on the N64 is sort of a deal breaker for many. The lifespan of the PlayStation was also considerably longer then that of the N64. It sold nearly 5 times as much as the N64 did, so you can't say it didn't have a fanbase (thaddius's number for the PSX is wrong as he is not counting the PSOne revision). I also disagree with the fact that only RPG's were exceptional on the PSX - what about all the sports games like FIFA? They flourished on the console. What about action games, like Syphon Filter? What about actiony flight sims like Ace Combat? What about Mech sims like Armored Core or Mech Warrior? The PSX was an *extremely versatile* console, and I can't say it doesn't have good FPS'es to be honest - think of Medal of Honor for instance - a timeless classic! Also, what about Silent Hill? What about Dino Crisis? What about all those great survival horrors that defined the PlayStation? What about the 3D Final Fantasies?





As much as Iove the N64, to me there is no doubt who should "win" this.


----------



## Wiip™ (Mar 3, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. (I think We can all agree on that.)


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

Wiip™ said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



Oh yes, devs back then just loved that extra space...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Name these "better games" for us please.



1. Metal Gear Solid
2. Syphon Filter 1-3
3. Dino Crisis 1-2
4. Silent Hill
5. Final Fantasy of all-sorts
6. Ace Combat 1-3
7. Duke Nukem: The Land of the Babes and Time to Kill
8. Alone in the Dark series
9. Battle Arena Toshiden series
10. Tekken series
11. Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen and Soul Reaver
12. Bloody Roar series
13. Castlevania SoTN and Chronicles (duh)
14. Chrono Cross, Chrono Trigger
15. Megaman Legends 1, 2
16. Megaman X games
17. Dance Dance Revolution games
18. Descent games
19. Die Hard Trilogy 1, 2
20. Digimon World games
21. Dino Crisis games
22. Discworld games
23. Dragonball: Final Bout
24. Fear Effect 1, 2
25. Fifa of all-sorts
26. Fighting Force 2
27. Front Mission series
28. Futurecop LAPD (oh, what a lovely underdog!)
29. Grandia
30. Grand Theft Auto series
31. Grand Turismo series
32. MDK (aww yeah...)
33. Medal of Honor series
34. Metal Slug
35. Motorhead
36. Need... fo'... Speed.
37. Oddworld
38. Parasite Eve series
39. Persona series
40. Snatcher
41. Policenauts
42. SpecOps series
43. Test Drive series
44. Time Crisis series
45. Tomb Raider series
46. Twisted Metal series
47. Urban Chaos
48. Uprising X
49. Vagrant Story
50. WipeOut series


...and I'm not even touching the tip of this iceberg. I'm not saying "better" titles, but definatelly "more quality titles" then the N64 had to offer. Correct me if I'm wrong about some titles on the list, too - perhaps some of those had N64 versions that I am unaware of.


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

^Yes that's the problem, Guild is saying more numerous _and_ "better" titles. Which is entirely open to debate.

But yeah, PS1 had a really nice library of good games. Both systems had their ups and downs


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Name these "better games" for us please.
> ...


Yet 1. and 31. I find semi-decent.
30. is good but it's too 2D on the PSX.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> 30. is good but it's too 2D on the PSX.


Say what you will, I'm a snob and I LOVE isometry and top-down views.  I enjoyed GTA1 thoroughly, wasted god knows how much time playing it.

Also, Metal Gear Solid "semi-decent"? Really? That game was perfection on a disc.


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > 30. is good but it's too 2D on the PSX.
> ...


I watched a steam of it on /v/ a few weeks ago. I was laughing so hard... I took that stuff seriously when I was a kid...

Yeah MGS is awesome


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > 30. is good but it's too 2D on the PSX.
> ...


The PS2+ versions are.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

We're straying off-topic here. 

My point was, I get the impression that some people around here are bias (duh), but not necessarily just because they like a given company.

For example, they have particularily fond memories with one game on a console, one or two, whatever, and due to that simple fact they overlook all the other aspects, blinded completely by their nostaliga.

Not sure what the ulterior motive of this thread even is but I would assume that it's to pick the "winner", if that's even a term, for each generation - the console that was ahead of its competitors even if only by an inch for some reason.

I can understand that people love Mario 64, that they adore Mario Kart, they're all great, but can you really think of all that many games for the N64? I surely can't think of all that much AAAAA software for it, and I'd hate it if a console "won" any of those "battles" just "because Mario", that's the worst possible reason. It's like saying "The Wii was the best console of this generation because it sold the most" - no it wasn't, by no means, unless your standards are 1000+ shovelware titles and "being casual and hip with the WiiMote Stick", it sold alot because it was affordable and kids friendly, hence the perfect purchase for confused parents.

I'm beating about the bush, but my point is that we should have an onlook on the whole situation, think of all the aspects, all the pro's and all the con's.

That's why in the next thread I won't say "herp derp, Dreamcast hands down" because it wasn't the best - the PS2 was.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Mar 3, 2012)

Completely surprised about N64 getting more votes than the PSX: pure bias. i am nintendo fan that had most of his consoles (Even the VB) and i can say the psx had better games. Only the rpg library of PSX can blow away the entire library of N64. 64 was amazing. Psx was godlike


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 3, 2012)

As much as I like Nintendo,the PS1 for me had better games.


----------



## xist (Mar 3, 2012)

*Wanders in to check vote count....*

Ok....i'm shocked and yet completely not shocked simultaneously. I now wouldn't be that surprised if the GC beats the PS2 now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

xist said:


> *Wanders in to check vote count....*
> 
> Ok....i'm shocked and yet completely not shocked simultaneously. I now wouldn't be that surprised if the GC beats the PS2 now.


What's a PS2 and is it made by Sony?

Because if it's made by Sony then I don't like it.










On a serious note though, the forum is Nintendo-friendly (GBATemp, d'uh!) but I don't think the users are stupid enough to pull THAT off...










...or do I?


----------



## Paarish (Mar 3, 2012)

I applaud the member who thought to themselves: "Fuck it! I know it's not gonna win but goddammit the Sega Saturn was awesome!"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> ^Yes that's the problem, Guild is saying more numerous _and_ "better" titles. Which is entirely open to debate.
> 
> But yeah, PS1 had a really nice library of good games. Both systems had their ups and downs



I mean the N64 certainly isn't terrible. It was pretty much the first video game console I played and I have some nice memories on it. It produced some excellent games (my big shout out for Perfect Dark, which is why I bought a Xbox 360) but it still completely lacked in a larger library. It had some good games but I haven't found any of them to be particularly better than PSX counterparts. I'd take Spyro 3 over Super Mario 64 any day. Crash Team Racing is loads better than Mario Kart 64. Yes, I'll choose Metal Gear Solid over Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask too.

It's not like the N64 games are bad, I've played all the ones I mentioned and found them to all be enjoyable (except Majora's Mask, blech), but they're not any better than the PSX ones, and combined with the fact that the PSX had more of it, it seems like an obvious choice.

And yes I'm debating this since that's the point of a forum.

EDIT: But yeah, if the PS2 doesn't win next round then I swear I'll lose all confidence in this forum.


----------



## Valwin (Mar 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: But yeah, if the PS2 doesn't win next round then I swear I'll lose all confidence in this forum.



you cant force people to like your shit Mc comunist geez



> Crash Team Racing is loads better than Mario Kart 64


lies   either you were drunk or you never play MK64


----------



## raulpica (Mar 3, 2012)

My heart says Amiga CD32 since it's A1200 based, but truth says PSX.

The Playstation was an amazing console, with loads of GREAT games.

The N64 was a nice console but I never had it back then, and PC emulators still suck massively to this day, so I can't still enjoy it fully.

Not that there are many games on it that interest me anyway.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: But yeah, if the PS2 doesn't win next round then I swear I'll lose all confidence in this forum.


now everyone is gonna vote the GC just to piss you off


----------



## emigre (Mar 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: But yeah, if the PS2 doesn't win next round then I swear I'll lose all confidence in this forum.



You actually had confidence in this forum


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2012)

And now it's 19 votes to 20 between the PS1 and the N64. The plot thickens...


----------



## Midna (Mar 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > ^Yes that's the problem, Guild is saying more numerous _and_ "better" titles. Which is entirely open to debate.
> ...


And yet everything there is your own opinion. You're not even debating, you're just stating what games you like. The only thing I would really accept here is that the PS1 had more quality titles. That's almost a fact.

Facts are hard to come by in this town


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


> And now it's 19 votes to 20 between the PS1 and the N64. The plot thickens...


*Obviously *the PlayStation originally had only *2* votes - it's just *me *and *Guild *with our dupes who're evening up the score.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


> And now it's 19 votes to 20 between the PS1 and the N64. The plot thickens...


Nope. Think again.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 4, 2012)

Paarish said:


> I applaud the member who thought to themselves: "Fuck it! I know it's not gonna win but goddammit the Sega Saturn was awesome!"


Thanks mate. Wait for the next round when I vote for the Daddy, the mighty Dreamcast, and everyone goes "WTF?????"


----------



## thaddius (Mar 5, 2012)

Last day to vote, gals'n'guys.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! Emigre may have called it when he said that this was a 'GBA' forum, but the results were still surprising!





Despite an early runaway lead from the Sony Playstation, the Nintendo 64 came from behind like a homosexual feline and took the race!

Thanks to everyone who participated this round for contributing to the most active Console Classic yet!

For those interested in the brackets, they currently stand thusly:




Join me soon in another thread as we decide who will win the next round in thaddius' Console Classic!


----------



## emigre (Mar 6, 2012)

I may have called it?  I think I clearly did call it.

I would say something about the lack of credibility of the GBAtemp community is it had any credibility in the first place.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> I may have called it?  I think I clearly did call it.
> 
> I would say something about the lack of credibility of the GBAtemp community *is* it had any credibility in the first place.


*if
Second time in a week emigre! That must be some cold. 

and to make sure I'm ontopic:
I am honestly suprised. I just don't understand how N64>PS1.


----------



## emigre (Mar 6, 2012)

No that was a typo. I've got my mind on looking for a particular pr0n movie.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2012)

*slow clap* GBATemp, you will never cease to disappoint me with your bias in favour of Nintendo. It's one thing to support your beloved company in a fair fight, completely another to be deluded when the "opposing" company mopped the floor with your console in a given generation. With over 2000 more games released and 100 million of sold units more then the N64, among many other advantages, the PSX deserved a spectacular victory.

Now all I need to completely lose faith in you people is the GameCube crushing the PS2 in the next Console War, I can barely wait.


----------



## emigre (Mar 6, 2012)

Foxi, post a picture of your Nintendo consoles to prevent any accusation of bias.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> Foxi, post a picture of your Nintendo consoles to prevent any accusation of bias.


I'm currently thinking of expanding my collection of Nintendo consoles so I'd rather not. I don't want to send something outdated.


----------



## xist (Mar 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm currently thinking of expanding my collection of Nintendo consoles so I'd rather not.



Don't give in to peer pressure!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2012)

xist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently thinking of expanding my collection of Nintendo consoles so I'd rather not.
> ...


I found some delicious deals, including a SNES in mint condition with two controllers for... wait for it... $7 (dumbass seller is dumbass) but then I thought "damn... I'd have to break my wallet and pay a $100 for a flashcart for it..." and immediatelly reconsidered. Now I'm eyeballing a GBA SP - never had one of those, I only have the classic.

Then again, there's the N-Gage... god, I loved my N-Gage... *sniffles, shakes fist at the thief who snatched it while I slept during a camping trip* Whoever you are, I hope you choked on it!


----------



## xist (Mar 6, 2012)

Last year i paid £90 for a GBA SP AGS101....not sure if it was worth it but they're pretty damn tough to get hold of in the UK.


----------

